# Your favorite shoes?



## daer0n (Jul 5, 2008)

When it comes to shoes, i like really weird styles, i am weird in general when it comes to fashion, i don't like average stuff. 
Some of the shoes i like have really weird designs sometimes or they can be very plain, i guess it depends on the mood i am in at the time i buy them. But here are some of the styles that i like, feel free to post pictures of the style of shoes that you love! or shoes you'd love to have, i'd like to see everyone's taste in shoes


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 5, 2008)

I also like weird shoe designs-a few of my shoes may be a little tacky, but I still love them. All my favorites would be heels and maybe some wedges; I'm in heels 99 percent of the time. I still love some classic or more plain styles though. I'll try to get a good picture of some of my favorite shoes in a little bit



. From the ones that you posted, I'd wear all but the second pair.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 5, 2008)

I have this pair and love them:






I'm really wanting these:






And I'd love a pair of Christian Louboutins! Maybe something classic like this:






OH! And I want a pair of Chanel flats:






And I'd love these Steve Madden shoes for summer:






Ok, I'm done! lol!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 5, 2008)

I am a mom, so my go to's are (I have all these btw):
















Nike Air max all day long (ive been collecting since 2000 so my collection is sick)

Otherwise, flats or wedges, but most of my natural life is tims and air max


----------



## daer0n (Jul 5, 2008)

Shaundra, i love the pair in the second picture, those are so nice! i also like the Christian Loboutin ones and the Chanel Flats are so cute! too bad they don't look good on me :/

I really like the second Nike pair Aprill, i swear i don't own running shoes, and i want a pair like that so bad, and a pair of converse!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 6, 2008)

I want these too &gt;.&lt;

I know these are for men, but i don't care, i want them haha.


----------



## Karren (Jul 6, 2008)

I have apair like these in pink that I love....


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When it comes to shoes, i like really weird styles, i am weird in general when it comes to fashion, i don't like average stuff. 
Some of the shoes i like have really weird designs sometimes or they can be very plain, i guess it depends on the mood i am in at the time i buy them. But here are some of the styles that i like, feel free to post pictures of the style of shoes that you love! or shoes you'd love to have, i'd like to see everyone's taste in shoes




http://www.viecouture.com/wp-content...colorblock.jpg
http://www.viecouture.com/wp-content...plifyshoes.jpg
http://www.viecouture.com/wp-content...plaidshoes.jpg
http://www.viecouture.com/wp-content...dge-sandal.jpg
http://www.shoewawa.com/fendi-bow-playforms.jpg
I'm in love with the first pair, I must have them LOL!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 7, 2008)

I love shoes. Full stop. But all my favourite ones are usually with pointed toes.

I actually bought these the other day, and I love them!






they have a silver buckle on the front, it's hard to see from this angle though.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anything with a sky high stilleto gets me interested. I'm also a pointy shoe fan, add a peep toe and I'm your girl lol

I would love to one day be the proud owner of a pair of Christian Louboutin shoes, probably just like the ones Shaundra posted.

I love some of the styles Nury posted, you have great taste





I have a pair of these...you might like em Nury. These are one of my favourties, they make your legs look fabulous!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG Rebecca, i love these heels! they do make your legs look awesome, i love that type of shoe, i actually had quite a few pairs like those ones, and i loved them!


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

these are my favorites today! lmao~


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2008)

I just bought myself a pair of Diesel sneakers for walking around in. I tend towards casual shoes, though I do wear heels too. Here's my new shoes(picture from eBay, but I have the exact same style and color):


----------



## katana (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm such a shoe freak! This thread is drool worthy!!!

You ladies have such great taste in shoes!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG Monnie!! those shoes are GORGEOUS! please keep posting your fav shoe of the day haha, love these! i want them now.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 7, 2008)

AND THE OTHER STYLES AND COLORS IN THIS SHOE
















these are all ones i would like to own and i know the last two look stripper-ish but i think they are hot


----------



## katana (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres some I like


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Monnie!! those shoes are GORGEOUS! please keep posting your fav shoe of the day haha, love these! i want them now. thanks nuri! here are the links!

rsvp Anyssa - Free Shipping Both Ways &amp; 365-Day Return Policy

Steven Jubiley - Free Shipping Both Ways &amp; 365-Day Return Policy

i'm supposed to be on a no-buy, but it's hard out here for a shoe diva! lmao~


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also a pointy shoe fan, add a peep toe and I'm your girl lol I love pointy shoes too! I own a pair of pointy toed Charles David sling backs that I love. I also love peep toes.




Adding a picture of my sling backs ...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 8, 2008)

i love maryjanes with a passion. im so happy they got popular again, cause it was really hard to find them for several years.

my other love is vans men's skater shoes. which i live out of most of my life.

didnt realize how odd of a mix that was.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for the links Monnie, those shoes are truly gorgeous






Leticia, those slingbacks are so nice! i like them, im a pointy shoe lover too


----------



## internetchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love maryjanes with a passion. im so happy they got popular again, cause it was really hard to find them for several years. Me too! I love them in flats or heels.
Thanks daer0n!


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

I love this thread. Imma contain myself. 3 shoes that come to mind...

I will never get rid of my old a** low top chucks. They've traveled through several countries with me.






These are my most recent heel purchase. I love the funnel heel!






These are my bridal shoes. I'm so excited to wear them.

Product


----------



## yahoo (Jul 9, 2008)

sketchers


----------



## daer0n (Jul 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Rissa928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this thread. Imma contain myself. 3 shoes that come to mind...

I will never get rid of my old a** low top chucks. They've traveled through several countries with me.

http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAHRc8A.jpg

These are my most recent heel purchase. I love the funnel heel!

http://www.aldoshoes.com/static/webU...yfino_97_2.jpg

These are my bridal shoes. I'm so excited to wear them.

Product

I love those chucks the bridal shoes are so pretty!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jul 9, 2008)

I love all the shoes posted.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 9, 2008)

oooohhhh it won't let me view the bridal shoes!

Actually on the topic of wedding shoes I'd probably go for something like this:









I know, I know, super traditional. But since the dress is floorlength, might as well be comfortable!


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

Pink... I love the first pair o' shoes! They are so pretty. I'm all about traditional too.. when it comes to wedding shoes. Since I'm more on the petite side, I tend to gravitate to the elongating shoes.

Too bad the link wont take you there. I love my bridal shoes. And telling by the shoes you've posted. You might like them too.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 9, 2008)

Those are cute bridal shoes Rosie





here are the ones that you couldnt see


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 9, 2008)

i recently bought this one i got brown and mustard. i have yet to find this color.






I was obsessed with wedge heels last summer...so i have a similar shoes like this...brown and red ones.






Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://s7v3.scene7.com/is/image/YSL/Tribute178561B8I001000?$otherview$AND THE OTHER STYLES AND COLORS IN THIS SHOE

http://bp1.blogger.com/_mcooZ--4gM8/...61._SX201_.jpg

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...2005_127184321

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...2005_299793804

these are all ones i would like to own and i know the last two look stripper-ish but i think they are hot





i would totally wear the red one.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 9, 2008)

Krissy I love those wedge heels. I rarely wear heels but when I do I like wedges or ones like you pictured that have some extra height in addition to the heel. My everyday footwear consists of a pair of flip flops or if the weather is grotty a pair of rocket dog clogs in khaki.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG Clarisse, how cool is the first pair!! *instant love* my god....i want to buy shoes so bad now, lmao!

and the wedges are sooo cute!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Clarisse, how cool is the first pair!! *instant love* my god....i want to buy shoes so bad now, lmao!
and the wedges are sooo cute!


i know...I saw Victoria Beckham wearing the tribute mary jane and it was the expensive one..i told myself as soon as i can find a ripe off version im so buying it.lmao...im looking for a black one.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 10, 2008)

hmm, i think i'll be the dullest person here as i dont like heels at all. i love flip flops so much you can probably find me wearing them just for the heck of it even in the winter.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 11, 2008)

My favorite 2 pairs that I own are






and a pair of black and gold polka dot peep toes that I am actively searching for a picture of.

The sad part is they are both back home in NC


----------



## cookarikappou (Jul 18, 2008)

i like christian loubotin, and any brand with pointy tips and high heels......


----------



## monniej (Jul 18, 2008)

i've got a new favorite shoe for today!






MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Morgandy' Pump - - View All - Nordstrom

man, i hate no-buys!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've got a new favorite shoe for today!
http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...1/_5616321.jpg

MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Morgandy' Pump - - View All - Nordstrom

man, i hate no-buys!

Those are gorgeous too! love the color also


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jul 18, 2008)

*The "Morgandy" pump is gorgeous monniej. My spouse is making noises on how many shoes I get but if you run across a size 9 1/2 you can sneak them in the back door.*


----------



## internetchick (Jul 18, 2008)

monnie that is a sexy shoe!! I love it.


----------



## monniej (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jacky Lucent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *The "Morgandy" pump is gorgeous monniej. My spouse is making noises on how many shoes I get but if you run across a size 9 1/2 you can sneak them in the back door.* i hear you jackie! this no-buy is hurting a sister somethin' terrible! lol~

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are gorgeous too! love the color also




girl, i know. this on almost made for fall of the wagon! haha


----------



## daer0n (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hear you jackie! this no-buy is hurting a sister somethin' terrible! lol~


girl, i know. this on almost made for fall of the wagon! haha

I love the shoe in your avatar LOLYou make me want to go crazy shoe buying haha. Seriously, i love love shoes.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

I like weird shoes as well (check any goth store selling women's shoes, i love these !!). BUT considering i have big large feet, my choice is limited.

I like any pair of Converse (the cheaper kind though, cannot consider throwing 60â‚¬ in some chinese shoes).

My goth shoes i posted in another thread, they're not the most discreet, but they're handmade, that makes all the difference in the world.

Flip flops (i wear those at home).

My Puma sneakers.

My classic 8-eyelet Doc Martens shoes.

You can also see when it comes to shoes, i cannot betray my tomboyish nature.


----------



## KGlamPhotos (Jul 20, 2008)

These are my favorite shoes.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 20, 2008)

I love stiletto's with:

3 or 4 inch heels

pointy toed and open-toed

classic and sling-back


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the shoe in your avatar LOLYou make me want to go crazy shoe buying haha. Seriously, i love love shoes.

aren't they just too hot! i know, i know - shoes are the one thing i'm weak for too! here's the line for that one!
Via Spiga 'Silvia' Sandal - View All - Nordstrom


----------



## monniej (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif monnie that is a sexy shoe!! I love it. thanks doll! i've posted so many i'm not sure which one you mean! lol~


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

Daer0n I like some of those!

Stereogirl I'd also love a pair of Chanel flats!

And Monniej, I am literally in love with every single pair you posted. Your taste in shoes is amazing





My picks (not that I could afford any of them...I just browsed websites and posted pictures of styles I like!):






Marc by Marc Jacobs Strappy Ankle Boot






Christian Louboutin Satin d'Orsay






Tory Burch Reva Ballerina Flat






Juicy Couture Glitter Heel T-Strap Pump






Kors Michael Kors Naughty Metallic Criss-Cross Sandal






Franco Sarto 'Tenor' Mary Jane Pump

I JUST GOT THESE AT THE NORDSTROM ANNIVERSARY SALE! They were $60, and will go back up to $100 after the sale ends (August 3rd is the last day). This picture does NOT do justice to the color and beauty of these shoes...it's a red wine color. It's a lot redder in person. I love these shoes.






Betsey Johnson Mackenzie Pumps

Chanel Ballet Flats






Lilly Pulitzer Phipps Slides






Lilly Pulitzer Color in Bloom Flat




J.Crew Shoes...I dunno I saw them on the homepage of the website! Cute.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aren't they just too hot! i know, i know - shoes are the one thing i'm weak for too! here's the line for that one!
Via Spiga 'Silvia' Sandal - View All - Nordstrom

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGa...1/_5648261.jpg

OMG Monnie, stop it! {not really} LOL! i love those shoes! my god...think i would have gone broke by now from seeing all these shoes and running out to buy them haha. -sigh-


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have some Miu Miu that look alot like these,






The only difference is that the other side is not cut out like that and they are Mauve, more purple than pink. I LOVE THEM!!!! they are so comfortable. I also absolutely adore these shoes. I bought them last fall in the black. Super comfortable 4" heel.





My next two purchases are these two



 Work 

Play


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LookLovely429* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have some Miu Miu that look alot like these,
http://www.shoewawa.com/miu-miu-mary-janes.jpg

The only difference is that the other side is not cut out like that and they are Mauve, more purple than pink. I LOVE THEM!!!! they are so comfortable. I also absolutely adore these shoes. I bought them last fall in the black. Super comfortable 4" heel.

http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/P11030423.jpg

My next two purchases are these two

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mn/NMX0811_mn.jpg Work http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mh/NMX079N_mh.jpgPlay

Great choices I love them!


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 22, 2008)

Christian Louboutin classic pump with a skinny jean. &lt;3


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 22, 2008)

I love anything with a really high heel, well not like stripper shoe high but around 4-5". My bf HATES it cause I'm 5'9" and I'm taller then him when I wear heels but I absolutely am OBSESSED with shoes it's ridiculous. I would love to have some Christian Louboutin shoes but I cant afford them. =(






(just bought these last week)


----------



## daer0n (Jul 22, 2008)

Those shoes are GORGEOUS Chelsey!


----------



## monniej (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *prettybabi11492* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Monniej, I am literally in love with every single pair you posted. Your taste in shoes is amazing



My picks (not that I could afford any of them...I just browsed websites and posted pictures of styles I like!):

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/my/NMX07S6_my.jpg

Marc by Marc Jacobs Strappy Ankle Boot.

thanks so much! i've got to tell you, i'm feeling those marc jacobs short boots! too hot!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Monnie, stop it! {not really} LOL! i love those shoes! my god...think i would have gone broke by now from seeing all these shoes and running out to buy them haha. -sigh- i know! hence the no-buy. maybe hypnosis would help (i doubt it)! lol~


----------



## Ketrina Luv (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG I love these shoes!!!!!!!!!! Please tell me where these are. So I can purchase some. Thanks girl!!!

Love these!!!!! Then again anyones with high heels are great for me.

Such a wonderful taste in shoes darling. Love to see you wearing some of these.


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got these boots at the outlets. Haven't gotten to wear them yet. ( they are kind of big i know )

So these were originally $160 marked down to $19.99 (sometimes it pays to have big feet)


----------



## magosienne (Jan 28, 2009)

You bet ! That's a huge bargain !!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 28, 2009)

ahh....shooooooes....


----------



## Darla (Jan 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahh....shooooooes.... sorry Ozee that just sounded too suggestive


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got these boots at the outlets. Haven't gotten to wear them yet. ( they are kind of big i know )
So these were originally $160 marked down to $19.99 (sometimes it pays to have big feet)

Darla, I have a pair like that in black and a pair in white! I absolutely love them and I've worn them so much, they're falling apart, though.




I need replacements! lol.
That's a great deal that you got!


----------



## Darla (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla, I have a pair like that in black and a pair in white! I absolutely love them and I've worn them so much, they're falling apart, though.



I need replacements! lol.
That's a great deal that you got!

thanks they were from Eddie Bauer and look to be well made. They seemed to only have large sizes 10-12 so if you had normal sized feet it was not available.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry Ozee that just sounded too suggestive well can't decide if i really really want or NEED to go to a shoe sale that is happening....this thread made it much harder to decide lol.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 29, 2009)

I love many syles of shoes including all that has been posted. Me having big feet AU 10-11 or 42-43 I go to many shops and ask what's the largest size you have and most of them stop short at a size 10 or a 40 or 41



I have to be selective with pointed toes too as my feet are a little wide for some of them.


----------



## katherinel (Jan 29, 2009)

Rockports or NIke air.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a converse fan girl










(they're the ones I have, black with a pink trim. Sorry about the stupid pic, it was for my art coursework lol)

I also have a pair of white Ed Hardy ones but I don't have a picture of those.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 29, 2009)

omg love all these... and just a few more of my favourites:






AND these red ones...


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are my 2 pair of favorite shoes. My orange are for Halloween and the ones with the heart are for Valentine's day.


----------



## GvM (Feb 2, 2009)

I love shoes!





Saving up for these - http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/v/vsp...SWING15-2T.jpg

Yes they are rather strange and I would porbably look like a fool trying to walk up stairs BUT I DO NOT CARE!

They shall be mine!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 9, 2009)

This year I splurged and bought myself some really hot Christian Louboutin ankle boots...


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am currently lemming these babies! Aren't they just to die for!?






Christian Louboutin Hyper Prive Pumps


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 9, 2009)

Gawd those shoes are HOT!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am currently lemming these babies! Aren't they just to die for!?
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/produ...BGX0AFX_mn.jpg

Christian Louboutin Hyper Prive Pumps

I have those pumps in black...they were given to me at an event I was a speaker at! You know its really true what they say...the better quality/more expensive the shoe, the more comfortable they are! Whenever I get a new pair of heels that dont cost an arm and a leg my feet KILL for weeks until i break those bad boys in....but ive never had that problem with my more expensive shoes.......anyone agree?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love this thread!! why didnt I find it before. I gotta admit that my shoe taste have changed a lot

Nuri: I also like shoes that are different I guess

and here's what I like

This pair I own and they are similar to the ones Carrie wear in the Sex and the City movie









These Carlos Santana pairs have going crazy for quite a while










how about these Giuseppe Zanotti but they are $750!















Barbara Bui $800!!!






Steve Madden











Dolce Vita






L.A.M.B.











Ok I gotta stop now...lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the Lamb ones....


----------



## Ozee (Feb 11, 2009)

B1 those are gorgeous pumps.

HAirEgo i'm so jealous of you! lol those shoes the 3g bag...Your one stylish woman.

I like those zanotti and lamb shoes...I just want them all...lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 11, 2009)

Ozee you have a good memory!! Meh, I like the finer things in life I suppose


----------



## Tyari (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres some I like



I love those patent leather oxford pumps!!!! I've been wanting those for years!!!


----------

